# Advice greatfully received



## snuffles (Jan 27, 2007)

After many years of trying DH and I have received yet another BFN after tranferring 2 x 2BB blasts even though I was also on aspirin and steriods in case of implantation problems.  We have 2 x 4BB hatching blasts in the freezer however due to the fact that I always seem to feel so ill on all the drugs that come with a medicated FET and ICSI was wondering whether to try natural FET with just Metformin?  My cons have never really given this to me as an option due to my PCO, but I do have very regular periods with a low BMI (have never struggled with my weight) and I can't help but feel that all these drugs just don't seem to work for me.  This is going to be our last go before adoption as we don't have any more strength to go through anymore heart ache and as I say my body just doesn't seem to cope with all the meds! 
Any advice on this would be greatfully received.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Snuffles   so sorry to hear about your negative result

I've never had FET so can't help with your query but here's a link to the FET threads so you might be able to find some answers on there. Good luck   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Snuffles

So sorry to hear about your BFN    

I have had both medicated and natural FET. The only time I got pregnant was with a natural FET. My last clinic was of the opinion that if you can, then go for natural as much better on the body. My current clinic is of the opinion that medicated FET much better as can monitor you   Either way I am completely with you, I would much prefer a natural cycle from a physical perspective but it is so hard to know whether you are doing the right thing I know. This last cycle I took the view that I would take anything and everything to make it work. After my BFN I am now thinking I will insist that the next one be a natural cycle. Im sorry if this isnt very technical, but I think it is down to clinic advice/ protocol and your own preference.

Take care of yourselves at this fragile time  

GG
x


----------

